
The Library in the Lobby at Andreessen Horowitz - shazad
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/marc-andreessens-book-collection-explains-silicon-valley/
======
gist
This is obviously a planted PR piece. Also will note that those books look
like they are in remarkably good condition as a group. They don't look like
they were abused cover to cover by many people at all. It's almost ironically
like some kind of a movie prop setup but lacking the key review that would
ensure accuracy and realism in the final product.

Separate issue is that as we can see from HN comments [1] not everything that
is written is accurate but it's often interesting and makes a compelling read.

[1] One of the reason that I read less books is that any book that I used to
read (non fiction, business or history let's say) is always the point of view
of only the writer.

~~~
jgalt212
I feel your discontent about non-fiction. I have a saying about fiction, "at
least you know for sure the author is lying."

------
anguswithgusto
It doesn't surprise me that Andreessen takes such an interest in Hollywood
considering that VCs are today's talent agents. Betting on future stars,
dealing with big egos, building businesses which promise their customers
similar things (fame, wealth, respect)

------
grellas
Hard-copy books may in reality be just as ephemeral as the endless streams of
bits and bytes that flow around us these days but, to me, there is always
something that just projects a sense of a well-ordered mind and an all-is-
well-with-the-universe feel when I see finely-bound versions of such books
arranged on shelves with a purpose as they are in the pictures shown here.
This is a real throwback, but a nice one. The article itself is fluff but for
me, as a long time book buff, this part was intriguing. Not fine-library
stuff, just a nice way to convey a feel of real interest for a lobby entrance
that would normally be utterly prosaic. It just has a stamp of individuality
about it, and I like that.

------
Hydraulix989
When I was there, I spent more time looking at the books than pitching, and
they practically had to throw me out LOL.

------
ddp
"Voice Acting for Dummies." Perfect.

------
Sam_Harris
Looks like the 3rd or 4th time this has been posted.

~~~
dang
But without significant discussion, which makes a repost ok.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
ttam
related: anyone know why (and how) did he delete his 100k tweets?

~~~
allsystemsgo
He was tweeting and retweeting so much.

~~~
guiambros
But why deleting the old ones? I mean, it's his right to do whatever he wants
with content he created, but seems a radical measure.

~~~
CptJamesCook
Probably a carefully calculated PR play for A16Z.

------
untilHellbanned
Tl;dr ....(nothing)

